
Japan's Kamikaze Attacks Went from Last Resort at Pearl Harbor to WWII Strategy - skellertor
https://www.history.com/news/pearl-harbor-japan-kamikaze-world-war-ii
======
simonblack
If there was anything that scared the US Navy in 1944-45, it was the
kamikazes. The only way to stop them was an effective hit causing destruction.
They weren't able to be frightened off.

We have kamikazes in today's world that should, but don't appear to, frighten
the US Navy. An anti-ship missile is a kamikaze with a man's brain replaced by
a few ounces of electronics.

------
benj111
Maybe a bit meta, bit I assume this is the same History as the History
Channel. Didn't they go the way of Discovery and show everything but History?
Have they refocused now?

